# Solved: OS Upgrades?



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello!,
I just got a new Samsung Galaxy S II from AT&T. I just noticed that it was Gingerbread 2.3.6 I am completely ignorant about Android phones OS's. Are these units like PC's, where if you have Windows Vista you can upgrade to Windows 7? Can I upgrade to the latest OS, Ice Cream Sandwich? Please give me some info,please!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'll get the update when AT&T pushes it out to your phone.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks! I noticed that the phone has something like a "check for updates" feature, but I thought that was for fixes and software upgrades inside Gingerbread. I will wait to see what's going to happen...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm surprised you just bought a brand new Galaxy S2, and it wasn't updated. The update was actually pushed out over a month ago. Did you actually run the Check Updates option? That's for checking updates, as described.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, I am surprised too. Maybe because it was a special online offer, at att.com. The offer, a "Back to School" offer is still good for the next few days. They are giving the phone for $10.00 with a two year contract. Maybe because too many people are getting such a good deal from them, they are getting and delivering as many phones as fast as possible.... The phone doesn't even have the ATT logo. Looks like they didn't have the time to do the upgrade and the "sticking of the logo" process because they are delivering that model as fast as they can.... I will wait for the updates. Thanks! 
I am impressed with their service because I ordered the phone Wednesday around 2:30PM and my brother received the phone yesterday around 4:30 PM.... just a little more than 24 hours. That was fast!

http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/samsung/galaxy-s-ii-black.html#fbid=2qFv9WzJdwI


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

They're dumping old stock. The S3 is the new model.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

That's right...and I would have loved to get that extremely cute S3 that they have in red....or blue....or white..... but the $199.00 they charge for the S3 versus the $9.99 for the S2 makes a big difference at this time in my financial status..... Anyway, this new phone is a Ferrari compared to the Nokia 2720 that I had...that I purchased on E-Bay for $40.00....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The up-front cost is minimal in the overall cost of a smartphone with a post-paid carrier and contract.

Contract: $75 (approx) x 24 months = $1,800
Phone: $10 vs. $200
Total: $1,810 vs $2,000
Monthly cost: $75 vs $83

You have to use the phone every day for 2 years. I suggest you swallow the relatively minimal up-front cost and get what you really want.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

You are right...


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

I found the solution, it is posted on the AT&T Website. https://www.att.com/esupport/article.jsp?sid=KB414416&cv=820,902#fbid=v5brhb2m5EM
It seems to be easy to do, I will find out later today.....


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

It is very simple to update the Android OS if you have a Samsung cellphone. Samsung has a program that you download called KIES. All that is needed is to download, open the program, attach the cellphone to the computer and it will detect the system that you have and proceed to upgrade the phone to Ice Cream Sandwich. I was able to complete the process in less than half an hour. I am very impressed with this phone,it is very fast and the upgrade made it better.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

The phone has the AT&T logo....It was covered by the protective screen that I stuck on it....


----------

